# I've been bitten by the Betta bug!



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It all started with a trip to a department store where I saw a fun fish shaped glass bowl. I thought, "Wouldn't it be cool to use it to house a fish?". Well, I got the bowl and was all excited to get a new fish. 

After reading a bit about bettas, i realized the bowl was too small for them and shouldn't use it at all. BUT that was after I fell in love with all the beautiful fish out there and REALLY wanted a betta.

I was about to buy one from aquabid because I wanted a really nice one but I thought, "Maybe I should buy a pet store one and make sure I don't kill it before spending that kind of money". So, I was willing to get a lesser quality betta just to gain some experience. 

I went to PetSmart and another pet store in my area and the betta fish were just so depressing. After a few days surfing the net I noticed that Petco advertizes different types of bettas on their website so I looked a store nearby and went. 

I was so impressed by the quality of the betta! They even have females!
Anyway,this little guy caught my eye and truly he was the prettiest one there. He's (I think) a Double Tail Half Moon!
I got him a one gallon tank and some plants set up the first day and transfered him to the new home on his second night. After bitting my nails for that fisrt day because he seemed very pale and stressed, he's doing beautifully now. He seems really happy!

He needs a name!

I want another betta already! LOL
-Vicky

Made a video of him too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41aA-wEQZis


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, and I must say: What a beautiful fish! I'm glad to hear that he is doing well.

If you're interested in different languages for names http://www.20000-names.com has tons of great names and tells you what they mean. I find it very helpful when choosing names.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love his coloring.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW! He is beautiful. I love his coloring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome!!!!! You'll find that the betta bug never ends...  If you look at some of our signatures, you'll see that. LOL

Your boy certainly ain't lacking any fins!!! WOW! We NEED a flaring pic, he's gotta be gorgeous when he flares..


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am jealous!
He's Stunning!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Welcome to the forum!! Watch out, before long you'll have 5 and 6 and 7 and 8...haha


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's beautiful. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for your warm welcome!!
I'm looking forward to learning a lot from you all!
I love my new fish and he seems super happy now. He's so much fun I haven't read any books for a week and that's a lot to say for me, I usually read 2-3 books per week. 
I have named him Acheron... yup! out of one of those books I read


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

That sounds familiar....what book is that from? I read a lot too.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

From Sherrelyn Kenyon's Dark-Hunter series


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah nice, I knew I'd seen that name somewhere! What other authors do you like? I'm a huge Mercedes Lackey fan, myself.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

*drools*


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh wow, look at his fins! They are massive!!!!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, he won't be the most active fish because he has such finnage. It is heavy for a little fish.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

TigerLily: I love Kerrelyn Sparks (of course) and pretty much read anything in the paranormal romance section. Love the Black Dagger Brotherhood, Argeneau Vampires, Lora Leigh, Gena Showalter... I could go on and on 
I actually ran out of books to read but there are a few coming out this Tuesday so will resume my reading soon!!

Doggyhog: Actually he's pretty active, I think. He flares at his own reflection and has started to make a bubble nest. He's very responsive to me whenever I get close to his tank... very cute!


----------



## MauiFishForever (May 2, 2010)

oh my god...gorgeous!!!!wow now my family thinks i am crazy for saying "wow.... oh my god, wow he's gorgeous" to a computer sceen...haha


----------

